# Flounder doing Ok



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Spent a couple hours at Crooked island. Sound near Tyndall. Managed to boat 4, the largest was 16 inches. All were caught with bull minnows on a Carolina rig fished within 3 feet of the grass near deep water on a falling tide (while standing on two feet, with an 8 knot breeze, yellow flies biting, the sun in my eyes, sweating profusely, Pvris playing on the radio and the wife wondering when the hell I'm coming home).


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That is detailed report, thanks, nice catch


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Scale em and throw em in the grease!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Flounder and pompano got to be the best eating inshore fish. Pablo flounder is a treat.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Panko, stupid predictive spelling.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice work! Flounder is no doubt near the top of the list of best fish fillets


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Flattie killer I tell ya!!! nice job!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll take a flounder over any fish. What kinda knot did you use?&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

The kind of knot I used was the kind that's attaches 2 pieces of string together.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I use a surgeon's knot to tie 15 pound leader to 10 pound main line. It's a great strong, easy to tie knot. Every fisherman should know how to tie it along with a uni-knot, a dropper loop and a hook snell.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

A rapala knot is also great for jigs.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

CaptainPJ said:


> I use a surgeon's knot to tie 15 pound leader to 10 pound main line. It's a great strong, easy to tie knot. Every fisherman should know how to tie it along with a uni-knot, a dropper loop and a hook snell.



Either of those are good knots, but I prefer the fg knot when tying braid to flo/mono. It's a stronger knot over the uni and surgeons knots. 

And it's knot (pun intended) that hard to tie, just remember to cinch it tight before nipping the tag ends. 

Nice flatties, how was the water clarity, stained or really clear? Thanks


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Talk about good eats. Perfect with panko.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

CurDog said:


> Either of those are good knots, but I prefer the fg knot when tying braid to flo/mono. It's a stronger knot over the uni and surgeons knots.


I'm done with the fg. I had one slip on a big kingfish in a tournament and yes it was tied correctly and cinched down. It's a pain to tie on the water anyway. The double uni has never failed me.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

The water I fish in is close to the open ocean and is usually fairly clear.


----------

